
Review: Motorola Droid Turbo 2 and Droid Maxx 2 are two sturdy Verizon smartphones - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3003887/smartphones/review-motorola-droid-turbo-2-droid-maxx-2-android.html
======
stevep2007
Droid Turbo 2: Verizon-branded flagship with a microSD slot

The Turbo 2 looks and feels like it was derived from the acclaimed Moto X Pure
Edition, and it resembles it with 3GB of RAM and 32GB of storage. The Turbo 2
is powered by the faster octa-core Snapdragon 810 processor. A microSD card
slots supports up to 200GB of storage.

Turbo Maxx 2: Verizon joins the mid-priced frenzyalso with a microSD slot

The Snapdragon 615 processor, 2GB RAM, and 16GB storage squarely bracket the
Maxx 2 in the midrange. The processor won't win benchmarks against flagship
phones, but in tests it proved to be responsive, with quick app load times and
smooth gestures and scrolling. A microSD slot expands storage up to 128GB,
relieving the 16GB storage limit from the bulge of videos and music
collections. The 5.5-inch display is clear and easy to read at a resolution of
1080x1920 pixels at 403 ppi. Given its strong drop test performance, including
two teeth-rattling drops down concrete stairs, it is hard to believe that the
phone is protected by just Gorilla Glass 3

Two sturdy co-branded Verizon-Motorola phones*

No one will complain about either phone's design or capability, and certainly
not their shatterproof sturdiness. Verizon has priced them at the top end of
each phones' category: the Droid Turbo 2 costs $649, the Maxx 2 $389. Built
into the price may be a durability premium. Apple charges a $120
repair/replacement premium for a two-year Apple Care plan, plus $99 per
incident to repair a broken screen, putting a real value on the durability of
the Turbo 2 and Maxx 2.

